# Lokale Datenbank



## Letters (6. Aug 2011)

Hi,

ich möchte mir eigentlich nur ein einfaches ticketssystem zu meinem nebenjob als edv support schreiben.

nur ist dabei das problem. ich hatte eine zeit in der ich ein bisschen java programmiert habe ( oder musste ) und habe dabei relativ bequeme datenbanken kennengelernt und was ich nun suche ist eine datenbank deren daten in einer lokalen datei gespeichert werden.

ich brauche keine große sicherheit der datei über zugangskontrolle sondern es soll eine reine datenhaltung sein.. ich weiß das es das gibt aber ich weiß absolut nicht mehr wie sich diese nennt :x


----------



## Gast2 (6. Aug 2011)

z.b.
H2 Database Engine


----------



## tagedieb (6. Aug 2011)

..oder Apache Derby


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (6. Aug 2011)

Nachdem diese Frage sehr oft kommt, wäre es doch eigentlich einen FAQ-Eintrag wert, oder?


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Aug 2011)

Du kannst in den FAQ-Entwürfen einen Beitrag schreiben, der dann verschoben wird.


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (9. Aug 2011)

Gerne! Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen etwas aufsetzen.

Viele Grüße!


----------

